# Echolot in Österreich



## soelli (12. August 2012)

Hallo!

Was passiert eigentlich wenn man in Österreich beim Angeln mit Echolot erwischt wird??

MfG

soelli


----------



## gismowolf (12. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot in Österreich*

Servus soelli !
Wenn Du von einem vereidigtem Kontrollorgan beim Angeln mit eingeschaltetem Echolot erwischt wirst,dann wird dieser Dir die Lizenz entziehen oder Du bekommst eine Verwarnung,wenn er gutmütig ist.
Du darfst jedoch ohne zu angeln(da würde ich sogar das Angelzeug im Auto lassen!)mit dem Echolot Wassertiefen,Unterwasserberge,etc.suchen und eventuell in einer Karte einzeichnen,dann suchst Du Dir Landmarken (2 oder 3 im Schnittpunkt)damit Du die Stelle dann mit der Angel wiederfindest!


----------



## soelli (12. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot in Österreich*

was hat das Verbot eigentlich für einen Hintergrund bzw. Sinn?? Die Frage konnten Sie mir nicht mal bei der Prüfung klar beantworten. Sind wir glaub ich so ziemlich die einzigen mit dem Verbot in Europa!

Gruß


----------



## gismowolf (12. August 2012)

*AW: Echolot in Österreich*

Da wirst Du recht haben!Ich kenne diese Bestimmung auch nur in Österreich!
Vielleicht hat da einer (oder mehrere) der Fischereirevierobmänner,die ja hauptsächlich auch Berufsfischer sind,gefürchtet,daß dann die von Ihnen eingesetzten Fische vermehrt gefangen werden???!


----------



## Spitzbua (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot in Österreich*

Gesetzestext:



> Die Verwendung von Echoloten bei der Ausübung des Fischfanges ist, ausgenommen für Maßnahmen im Interesse der Wissenschaft oder Forschung sowie zur Gewinnung von Fischlaich, verboten.


----------

